# Frederique Constant Deployant Buckle



## richie_ny (Oct 25, 2013)

Folks,

Recently purchased the Limited Edition World Timer Manufacture. Love the watch, a beautiful world time complication and an excellent in-house movement to go with it.

I prefer to wear my watches on deployant buckles and this comes on a tang. This brings me to my question. Anyone know if there is a place I could buy a FC OEM Deployant? Would appreciate any tips in this direction. Thanks!


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

This is from the FC website FAQ:



> *Can I order a Strap or Buckle?*
> Please note that we are allowed to sell parts through our Authorized Retailers only. Please note we do not sell directly from the Manufacture in Plan-les-Ouates, Geneve nor directly from our Subsidiaries.
> 
> Please click on the link below to find the Authorized Retailer nearest you. They will gladly assist with getting you the correct part you need to continue enjoying your Frédérique Constant timepiece. Please check the following link for an authorized Retailer near you. You will find contact details for the Retailer.


You can find a retailer in your area here


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, they do exist, but you need a great link, like KAW supplied, to find them. 

Post a picture when you get it set up.


----------



## skspectre (Feb 22, 2015)

I went to an AD in my home town of Las Vegas, and was quoted a price of $100 for the fold over clasp with push button release. They would have to special order it, as they don't keep them or replacement straps in stock. I haven't found a good alternative yet, but will post if I do.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

chrono24, accessories. eBay.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

skspectre said:


> I went to an AD in my home town of Las Vegas, and was quoted a price of $100 for the fold over clasp with push button release. They would have to special order it, as they don't keep them or replacement straps in stock. I haven't found a good alternative yet, but will post if I do.


That's a pretty fair price for a factory deployment. Although, I've been happy with my deBeer clasp. The factory FC clasp wasn't very comfortable on my wrist.









https://www.amazon.com/Chrome-Butte...=1520460394&sr=8-6&keywords=debeer+deployment









https://www.amazon.com/Chrome-Singl...=1520460696&sr=8-5&keywords=debeer+deployment


----------

